# Printing Problems Itunes 11.0.0.163 cd jewel case insert



## Wilcham (Dec 2, 2012)

I just upgraded my Itunes to version 11.0.0.163. I tried to print a cd jewel case insert and the print came out of my Epson CX4800 all bunched up in about a 2 inch square, track listings printing over top of other track listings. This worked perfectly before I upgraded. And yes I upgraded the software/printer drivers, etc. to the latest for Windows Vista home professional, and everything prints perfectly from all of my other programs. Can you help? Thanks.


----------



## mojomadman (Dec 3, 2012)

Same problem using Windows 7 with Brother. Haven't seen a solution anywhere. Hope they put out a fix.


----------



## spkspk (Dec 4, 2012)

I am having this problem, too. Mine is a Canon printer and my operating system is Windows 7, so it is not specific to a printer and it is not an operating system issue.


----------



## CaravanGuy37 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes!! I am having the exact same problem described by Wilcham. It is most frustrating. I use Windows 8, and my printer is a HP Photosmart c4180. The problem began when I upgraded to iTunes 11. I cannot print a jewel case insert. At first the song list was all smooshed together, and now it comes out blank. I can still print things outside of iTunes. Am wondering if I should just use System Restore and go back to the good old days before iTunes 11. Thanks for your help.


----------



## VIntageMusicGuy (Dec 5, 2012)

Same story. Printed jewel case inserts are bunched up and unreadable. It it apparent that this is a bug in the new release 11 of iTunes. It is also mentioned in the Apple Forum. And it looks like a simple mistake of omitting a carriage return in a subroutine (if that term is still used). It's such an obvious bug for a feature that so many use that doubtless it will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## bayhuntr (Aug 8, 2011)

Same problem with a HP L7650, On two PC's one from the USB connection and the other PC through the network.


----------



## fancydancer (Dec 6, 2012)

Seems that the problem is universal regardless of the OS or printer. I'm using an Epson Photo Stylus R1900. Have two more HPs in the house but no sense in trying them. The problem lies with iTunes 11.


----------



## swrancher (Dec 8, 2012)

Same issue...just downloaded Itunes 11 and after reading your earlier posts...wish I never had!! Is it possible to go back to previous version of Itunes?


----------



## redguyone (Dec 8, 2012)

swrancher said:


> Same issue...just downloaded Itunes 11 and after reading your earlier posts...wish I never had!! Is it possible to go back to previous version of Itunes?


Spoke to Apple Tech this morning-was unaware of the problem-said he'd file a report-am guessing this is going to take time-----don't believe you can retrieve I Tunes 10.0 but if possible would love to know


----------



## Joecroix (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the same problem with a Photosmart C5550. I even changed the printer to Microsoft XPS driver saving directly to the hard drive with the same results. My solution was to print the CD jewel case insert on the Large playlist(black & white), even then the print is small. I wanted a picture on the case insert so I went to the songs Artwork and then pasted the picture in Microsoft Word. I printed the playlist from the XPS driver file and then printed the picture on top of that. This is the only workaround that I used, but it seems that the problem is with Itunes and not the printer.


----------



## princessmaria (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, have the same problem and its very frustrating & I have regrets of upgrading to iTunes 11. Is there anyway I can restore or re-download the previous iTunes? Please, help-Thank you.


----------



## mojomadman (Dec 3, 2012)

I upgraded to iTunes 11.0.1.12 when I open iTunes today and it solved my jewel case insert problem. Maybe someone at Apple is paying attention after all.


----------



## fancydancer (Dec 6, 2012)

Problem solved. Apple released a fix (they called it a new version of iTunes) a couple of days ago. To correctly print saz jewel case insert 1. Create a new Playlist and move the album to that playlist. Select the playlist, then print. It should print correctly.


----------

